# Ranger - Vlog and Pictures



## Shooter

lsjkfh askjf skjfh skfdh vjkfh kjfh sd skjf vjf jf vsdjkf skdf hvsdkjf vds;kf vjksd fDKJSF KJDFH SKJ FVJKFHDFH KJDFH KJF HVKDSJDHF VASJKFH KJDHV FJKD HVFJDKV SJK


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very nice!


----------



## atomic

That's so cute you made a video, reminds me a lot of my training sessions hehe except Ranger is a much more composed student than my boy lol. He is an adorable pup and I don't know the story but I'm glad he is with you!

Btw I love Alabama, I'll be moving there from Florida in a few months, most likely general area around Gadsden.


----------



## Shooter

JFVF SDFJ KSDJFCSDJKFSJKSKFSKDFJHKSDFHSKH


----------



## zetti

Very nice! Ranger is very calm and attentive to you.

He also has tee pee ears--I love those!


----------



## atomic

You're welcome! He is very attentive for a pup for sure. 

Alabama is a terribly underrated state by far. It is beautiful and the people are so down to earth and friendly.


----------



## Shooter

sdjksmsklfdsklfsldfsdfljfsdlkjfslkjfslkjflskdj l d ds nvfbvf


----------



## Shooter

fhfhffhfnfnfhdjdj kjddjksdj


----------



## Shooter

uygbuygugb


----------



## lalabug

Shooter said:


> A little back yard werk for Mr Ranger
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y8XofNfKz4


I literally love him. Too much!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I missed the move. I am almost caught up on my daily Ranger fix. I was in withdrawal. Ranger is growing by leaps and bounds and he is learning so much so fast.


----------



## Shooter

kjn


----------



## RZZNSTR

Donny, my Brother you're doing right by him! No doubt about it. Congrats and give him a pet from us... BTW Valor watched part of the video! lol


----------



## Shooter

nkdjcndksj


----------



## SuperG

I was thinking it before you said it in one of your videos.....he is healing a sore spot in your heart.....I'm happy for you....

Back in the saddle and riding again.....


SuperG


----------



## Shooter

;l


----------



## Deb

He is growing up so cute! Love those ears! What a smart little puppy he is.


----------



## Shooter

csjdssddc


----------



## Shooter

jh


----------



## Aly

This boy is just too adorable. Thanks for the Ranger Danger fix. 

Aly


----------



## RZZNSTR

He is very cool Shooter!


----------



## Shooter

iuhhhhh


----------



## zetti

Ranger's ears went tee pee! I love that!

And he already loves fire hydrants--precocious little dickens he is.


----------



## kelbonc

Hopefully he will find that ball the next time he returns. Your boy is really growing. He has such a handsome face and some really cute ears!! :smile2:


----------



## sebrench

Cute puppy. He is going to be a gorgeous dog! Love those ears!


----------



## Shooter

kjhjk


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Thanks brother, my only link to coolness.




:grin2: He's coming along quite nicely my Brother. Valor is a talker too. And..... he had a lot to say.... :laugh2:


----------



## Shooter

lkjkjkjkjkj


----------



## BigHemi45

That's a big boy. Good looking to boot. I have a feeling my Archer won't be too far behind in the weight department. He seems like he has gotten twice the size in 2 weeks lol. Keep them videos coming!


----------



## Shooter

jkcx


----------



## Nigel

Ranger looks great, he's growing up nicely! Our Ranger is very vocal too, never had a dog carry on like he does.


----------



## BigHemi45

Shooter said:


> Yessuh, Archer and Ranger remind me a lot of each other. So your lap time may start slowing down soon. Ranger has crawled in the recliner twice with me tonight. Two fat boys in a recliner isn't very comfortble! :frown2: Still love it though.


We don't get much lap time, my lame wife doesn't want him on the furniture and we rarely go to the basement to sit in my recliner. Although I'm pretty sure he doesn't want much to do with lounging around unless he is sleeping. He is usually looking for a game of fetch or tug. We do daily obedience with our mat training and what not. He spends a lot of time in his kennel, about 7 hours during the day and he sleeps in there as well, which he loves so I guess it isn't too bad. He is starting to earn more time out of it by having good house manners but he is always in when we eat dinner. I cannot stand a dog that begs during dinner and he doesn't yet possess the self control to stay out of the dining room lol. I am really looking forward to the spring and summer so we can spend more time outside.


----------



## Shooter

kjh


----------



## Shooter

kkkkkmmlkjlkjlkjlk


----------



## zetti

Shooter said:


> I just have to post a couple of brags on Mr Ranger.
> The first one melted my heart. He has gone from jumping out of the back of my jeep to not wanting to So I just pick him up and set him on the ground. No big deal. The other day he couldnt make up his mind so I knealt down on the ground and said "come on you can do it!" Then that rascal jumped at me for me to catch him. I caught him but wasnt expecting that! I feel that shows he totally trust me. I just melted when he did that.
> 
> Next thing he started doing for the last few days now. I had been working with him on the SPEAK command and he's been doing great but he has decided now when he needs to potty he will walk up to me and bark then go to the door and sit! I was just blown away. Every time without fail for 4 days. I'm enjoying this boy more every day


Oh, what a good boy! And he's got those great tee pee ears, too!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great pic Donny! He's coming along very nicely!


----------



## Shooter

This was my greeting by Mr Ranger this morning after I got home from a 12 hour shift.


----------



## zetti

Daddy's home!!!

Don't worry--he won't lose any of his enthusiasm as he grows up. Our Lexi is eight and she goes completely berserk when daddy comes home. Her demonstrativeness seems to be directly proportional to the number of hours we've been gone.


----------



## Shooter

zetti said:


> Daddy's home!!!
> 
> Don't worry--he won't lose any of his enthusiasm as he grows up. Our Lexi is eight and she goes completely berserk when daddy comes home. Her demonstrativeness seems to be directly proportional to the number of hours we've been gone.


I hope so because I eat it up!


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> Great pic Donny! He's coming along very nicely!


Bobby, I'm proud you're a friend.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> This was my greeting by Mr Ranger this morning after I got home from a 12 hour shift.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYpyaH7CU6Y




Bravo!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Bobby, I'm proud you're a friend.




All my pleasure Donnie! :smile2:


----------



## dogma13

Are you kidding?Ranger will always be thrilled to greet you


----------



## Muskeg

Aww, love it. I bet he'll always greet you with enthusiasm, you've got a great bond going there.


----------



## lalabug

I just love it!!!! I feel like you could be my next door neighbor. And I'm willing to bet he WILL be that excited to see you for years to come! He's getting so big so fast!


----------



## DinZ

Shooter said:


> Guys, I thought I would move Rangers videos to a different thread since the previous thread-title no longer applied. I'm glad it no longer applys. I'm proud he is home.
> 
> Living the life! A dogs life.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Looks great. How old is he .?


----------



## Shooter

DinZ said:


> Looks great. How old is he .?



15 weeks last Thursday. Thank you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

He wont lose any of his enthusiasm .He is growing so fast. He is looking good. Charlie is 4 but I get that kind of greeting everyday after work.


----------



## Shooter

Hand Signal commands.

Guys, I was working Ranger the other night and he seemed really in tune. So I thought.. What the heck he may be ready so I tried hand signal commands only and he did freaking awesome. This morning I did it again with him again and made a video of it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Ranger does well with hand signals. He is really good at stay/ Great attention on you Donnie. Well I got my Ranger Danger fix. Looks like you have the same rainy weather we have today.


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Ranger does well with hand signals. He is really good at stay/ Great attention on you Donnie. Well I got my Ranger Danger fix. Looks like you have the same rainy weather we have today.


Daisy&Lucky's Mom thank you so much!!:smile2: And thanks for watching them. I need to put some distance on stay but that may take a little while. Then also be able to do stay while out of sight.

I had him catching tennis balls after the video suprisingly he was doing better on direct catch than catching off the bounce. He still isn't ready for prime time though. What's that German word? Yup, "WERK"! He needs more werk. :wink2:


----------



## RZZNSTR

Hey Donnie! Yep they are good at hand commands providing you are consistent on what hand commands you're using for what behavior. Dogs read body language first. They see what Mom is doing or what she want them to do and they get it. As you know someone could speak Klingon and as long as they were using the same word or phrase for specific behaviors the dogs would be good to go... 


You my Brother are doing great with Ranger and I can't tell you how happy it makes me when I see the love, patience and understanding you have with him. God blessed you with Ranger and you are truly holding up your end of the bargain!


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> ...... God blessed you with Ranger and you are truly holding up your end of the bargain!


Bobby, I knew that the day he was born. (3 days after Scout died.) It hurt when Scout died and it seemed that maybe God wasn't hearing my prayers. Being a full brother to Scout it was like I was given another chance. He wasn't Scout but it was as close as I could get.
Yessuh, God blessed me with him in spite of me. I know that full well.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Well he's on my prime time schedule.Shooter. The out of sight stay is what I hope Charlie will eventually get. Were still working on stay wth me there.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Donnie, I lost my working dog (Guy) on September 26, 1989 and his nephew was born on October 1, 1989. I was pretty heartbroken when I lost Guy and I was going to wait until the pain subside a bit before I considered another GSD. I a few days later I called later the Breeder to let her know about Guy's passing and she told me his full brother had sired pups and they were on the ground and if I wanted one I would get first pick. I went up to see the pups and picked out Donner. It was meant to be!


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Well he's on my prime time schedule.Shooter. The out of sight stay is what I hope Charlie will eventually get. Were still working on stay wth me there.


I got to about a 100 yards with Scout (in sight) When I told him to come he was wide open, He knocked me down several times but it was always fun. My boss at work has been trying to get me to stay in my area when he is out of sight but he has had no luck... oh well. :surprise:


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> Donnie, I lost my working dog (Guy) on September 26, 1989 and his nephew was born on October 1, 1989. I was pretty heartbroken when I lost Guy and I was going to wait until the pain subside a bit before I considered another GSD. I a few days later I called later the Breeder to let her know about Guy's passing and she told me his full brother had sired pups and they were on the ground and if I wanted one I would get first pick. I went up to see the pups and picked out Donner. It was meant to be!


Wow, I still can't get over September 26th for me and you. Yes, yes, yes it was meant to be (for both our situations). That's why I don't want to screw this up. It's more than just a dog for me.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My boss would like the same thing .


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Wow, I still can't get over September 26th for me and you. Yes, yes, yes it was meant to be (for both our situations). That's why I don't want to screw this up. It's more than just a dog for me.




Absolutely!


----------



## Shooter

*Ranger Has Learned Hand Signals (Silent Commands)*

This is a repost of a video I made this morning. It kinda got buried. I'm so proud of this pup.:grin2:


----------



## Shooter

*Ranger's Pedigree*

I broke down and got Mr Ranger's pedigree this morning. I think it's kind of interesting but I really don't think he is what would be from what would be called a top-tier pedigree. I still think it's pretty good for a country dog. :grin2: Anybody see anything that I can't see? I'm kind of new with this stuff.

AKC: Research Pedigree - 5 Generation


----------



## BigHemi45

Shooter said:


> I broke down and got Mr Ranger's pedigree this morning. I think it's kind of interesting but I really don't think he is what would be from what would be called a top-tier pedigree. I still think it's pretty good for a country dog. :grin2: Anybody see anything that I can't see? I'm kind of new with this stuff.
> 
> AKC: Research Pedigree - 5 Generation


The link is not working Shooter.


----------



## Shooter

BigHemi45 said:


> The link is not working Shooter.


Thanks BigHemi45. I thought that may happen. I'm going to try and fix it


----------



## Shooter

BigHemi45 said:


> The link is not working Shooter.


I'm sorry. This is the best I can do for now.


----------



## Aly

Link's working fine for me. I just don't know enough to interpret it.


----------



## Shooter

Aly said:


> Link's working fine for me. I just don't know enough to interpret it.


Thanks Aly, I was afraid it was locked into just my AKC account. Did you see Wyatt Earp? Ha! but he was supposed to be a Tennessee State Trooper


----------



## Aly

Yup, I saw it. Buster Von Nicholson is my fave, though. Naming conventions always interest and amuse me...


----------



## Shooter

Aly said:


> Yup, I saw it. Buster Von Nicholson is my fave, though. Naming conventions always interest and amuse me...


Yeah, my very first German Shepherd's name was Buster. Think my momma named him after the Buster Brown Shoes dog!!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Just have to say you guys are precious together. Love to see him tagging after you and the way he looks up at you when you stand still to start filming. Seems like a really nice pup and you are obviously doing great with him. And nice to hear you talk, miss the south


----------



## Aly

Ha, our first GSD was named Pogo...after the comic strip. What can I say? My baby brother and I named him. No, he wasn't a lab, or even a GSD/lab cross; nor was he black. But Pogo he was. We (baby brother and I) did much better naming the next one...we called him Zip. Cause, you know, he was _really _fast...


----------



## Shooter

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Just have to say you guys are precious together. Love to see him tagging after you and the way he looks up at you when you stand still to start filming. Seems like a really nice pup and you are obviously doing great with him. And nice to hear you talk, miss the south


Thank you sooooo much. This dog has really been good for me. As far as my accent goes... haha I had to go to some classes for work several years ago in Wisconsin. Everyone in the class was asked to introduce themselves by the professor. When I opened my mouth I could literally see my IQ drop 50 points in everyones eyes in the class. :surprise:


----------



## CindyMDBecker

My daughter & I love your videos! It's obvious how much you love & respect each other. He is a great puppy. And as far as Wisconsin folks go, well, they have their own "drawl."  They add an extra syllable to a lot of one-syllable words. (I have family there so I can say this) Haha.  You don't lose any intelligence points with me!


----------



## Shooter

CindyMDBecker said:


> My daughter & I love your videos! It's obvious how much you love & respect each other. He is a great puppy. And as far as Wisconsin folks go, well, they have their own "drawl."  They add an extra syllable to a lot of one-syllable words. (I have family there so I can say this) Haha.  You don't lose any intelligence points with me!


Thank you so much Cindy!! Oh, I do love this pup but to be fair I loved him the day I found out he was born. 

Yeah, I was out in Madison one night and went into a sporting goods store and there was a huge poster of Bart Starr and Bret Farve then I thought "Hey these folks love *******":laugh2:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The link worked for me. I don't know enough about pedigrees to say anything. I like southern accents so keep talking. One of my favorite professors was from texas loved hearing him talk. Pretty smart too.


----------



## Shooter

Well Ranger is getting a little better on his basic commands. He went through a spell yesterday where he decided he just wanted the payday but not werk for it. I just put the treats up and tried again a few hours later and he did great. I totally understand his thoughts but it just aint happening here. Anyway, here is a video of Mr. Ranger learning to catch tennis balls. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## zetti

Shooter said:


> Well Ranger is getting a little better on his basic commands. He went through a spell yesterday where he decided he just wanted the payday but not werk for it. I just put the treats up and tried again a few
> hours later and he did great. I totally understand his thoughts but it just aint happening here. Anyway, here is a video of Mr. Ranger learning to catch tennis balls. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpOrBd37ANk



Aaaaawwww! Ranger has so got this!

And he's still got his tee pee ears!


----------



## carmspack

Shooter said:


> This is a repost of a video I made this morning. It kinda got buried. I'm so proud of this pup.:grin2:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBHEDGGjW_4


shooter, now that's what I'm talking about.
Smart dog . Smart guy.
Don't sell yourself short . This dog is IN to you. As much as you are IN to him.
Great team. It's not the treat - it's you and the relationship, which is great.

You see this is the periods between a requested behaviour. The dog is choosing to be attentive to you . He is calm .

So for the benefit of struggling wild-child pup owners , what was or is your experience with this pup in your home. The most often heard complaint is the land-shark , human used as a prey-toy .
good job (nice accent )


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

He listens very well. You should be proud of all you have accomplished.


----------



## Shooter

carmspack said:


> shooter, now that's what I'm talking about.
> Smart dog . Smart guy.


Carmen, thanks so much but I'm like the old insurance commercial..
..."We all do dumb things." and I am no exception by far.
Yes, Ranger is very smart





carmspack said:


> Don't sell yourself short . This dog is IN to you. As much as you are IN to him.
> Great team. It's not the treat - it's you and the relationship, which is great.


Yes, I think we are just now getting the connection I have been wanting. Ranger's brother who was my previous GSD was so in tune to what I wanted that is was almost scary. I think I learned from him that if I sell out in my relationship with my dog that they can sense it and respond many times over.

Ranger was born 3 days after Scout died and when I found out that I had an opportunity to get him it was in many ways like I was getting another chance. So I made up my mind that I was going to love that dog sight unseen. 

I don't have pay tv or much company at all so it is real easy to pour all my attention into him. I take him for a no-leash 20-30 minute walk/run almost everyday and let him blow off steam. After the steam blow off I like to leash walk him in public in a Tractor Supply / Lowes or some other dog friendly place. I've had several people stop me and want to talk about him. With out exception everyone is amazed at his young age and how calm and attentive he is. 99% of his calmness is really that all his angst was just run out of him. Almost all the Lowes workers now know him by name and just love him. Part of why I love leash walking him through Lowes is because of all the activity, noise and people. He loves going in there but doesn't lose his mind or get scared when he hears a power saw, fork truck or hammer. Usually after we get home he is wore out and he will just crash. After he (and me) wakes up then we do commands. We may knock around the yard or house or get in the jeep and just go. Now while doing all this I must confess that I just talk to him like he understands everything I'm saying... Guess I'm that crazy old man. 
Usually, in the early evening he will come up to me with that crazy look in his eyes and start barking. That is him telling me it is time for some more school. After his work then he just lays around calm as he can be. But I think he has just had a full day.



carmspack said:


> You see this is the periods between a requested behaviour. The dog is choosing to be attentive to you . He is calm .
> So for the benefit of struggling wild-child pup owners , what was or is your experience with this pup in your home. The most often heard complaint is the land-shark , human used as a prey-toy .
> good job (nice accent )


Yes Carmen, he is no different than most GSD pups. Usually when he is being a land shark or destructive it is because I haven't let him burn up all his energy. When that starts happening I make a point not to scold him because that is a German Shepherd that isn't tired. I NEVER struck or hit or yelled at my other Shepherd and I pray that I never do that to this one. It would crush me if I knew he didn't trust me anymore for fear of me striking him. When he sees my hands I want the association to be petting, loving and feeding.

I guess the bottom line for me is that this Shepherd is special to me and I'm trying to build a trust and a best friend. I don't want a robot dog but I do want a well behaved dog. There will be a time in the future when I will look back on the puppy days with fondness. They aren't easy but are generally fun. I wasn't planning on a puppy but I'm dadgum proud he is here and mine. When you know something is meant to be then you just treat it with more respect. I think me and him both know that.


Thanks again. I'm humbled for your questions.
Donnie


----------



## Aly

Pat yourself on the back, Shooter. You're doing a fabulous job with Ranger. The two of you have a lovely bond and I'm delighted every time I get a chance to see it. Makes my heart smile.


----------



## dogma13

I'm loving watching him watch you.Beautiful


----------



## Jenny720

Ranger is adorable quite a smart fella you must be having fun and very proud as you continue to learn together and how well he is doing.


----------



## zetti

Beautiful! Excellent teamwork! You guys work so well together! And I'm so happy that Ranger is hanging on to those tee pee ears for me. He is such a mellow pup. And those quick, gratuitous head tilts are priceless!

One thing you might want to teach Ranger is a command for looking up at you and focusing on you. He gets a tad distracted, which is completely normal. I'm working in focus with my Raffi right now. I hold the treat at I level and tell him "Look". As soon as he's sitting and looking at my eyes, he gets praise and the treat. He has great food drive, so he makes a lot of eye contact with me now, hoping to win a treat.

Many years ago, I had a male GSD I loved a lot. He was my demo dog for my obedience classes. Whenever I put him on any kind of a stay, no matter how long, even 30+ minutes, he never took his eyes off of me. He just did that on his own. My students were in awe. They all wanted to know my training secret for that.

It was embarrassing.


----------



## Shooter

zetti said:


> Aaaaawwww! Ranger has so got this!
> 
> And he's still got his tee pee ears!


Waaaah Zetti! I got home this morning and it was like he hit the goofy teenage stage. Even one of his ears decided to flop over!! Oh well no tee pee ears for a little while.


----------



## zetti

Shooter said:


> Waaaah Zetti! I got home this morning and it was like he hit the goofy teenage stage. Even one of his ears decided to flop over!! Oh well no tee pee ears for a little while.


Hey, it takes work to hold those ears up! Fret not, if his ears were up once, they'll come up again.

Nothing quite like a teenage GSD though. Brace yourself.


----------



## BigHemi45

zetti said:


> Beautiful! Excellent teamwork! You guys work so well together! And I'm so happy that Ranger is hanging on to those tee pee ears for me. He is such a mellow pup. And those quick, gratuitous head tilts are priceless!
> 
> One thing you might want to teach Ranger is a command for looking up at you and focusing on you. He gets a tad distracted, which is completely normal. I'm working in focus with my Raffi right now. I hold the treat at I level and tell him "Look". As soon as he's sitting and looking at my eyes, he gets praise and the treat. He has great food drive, so he makes a lot of eye contact with me now, hoping to win a treat.
> 
> Many years ago, I had a male GSD I loved a lot. He was my demo dog for my obedience classes. Whenever I put him on any kind of a stay, no matter how long, even 30+ minutes, he never took his eyes off of me. He just did that on his own. My students were in awe. They all wanted to know my training secret for that.
> 
> It was embarrassing.


We have been working on the watch command. Put a treat between your thumb and index finger. Walk backwards and have him follow you. When he catches you, tell him to sit and pull the treat up to your chin, hold it there and say "watch". When he locks eyes with you, praise and treat. We do everything in 3's and he picks everything up really fast. I'm sure Ranger will be just as quick a study.


----------



## Shooter

*Ranger decides he wants my attention*

Mr. Ranger being funny.


----------



## zetti

Shooter said:


> Mr. Ranger being funny.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dCZDD6fcUU


Oh noes!!!! No more tee pee ears! 

Ranger is such a GSD. He has his own language. And I loved hearing daddy talk a little baby talk:wink2: My husband does it , too.

He really has nice bone, btw. Handsome boy. It looks like you two have fun together!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Mr. Ranger thought he would be more interesting then Terminator. Love when he was talking to you. Reminds me of a little kid whose saying play with me. Ranger you are one cute talkative GSD. Love his ears.


----------



## Jenny720

They sure know how to get attention! He reminds me of so bear cub - so cute!


----------



## lalabug

I could watch videos of y'all all day... way more entertaining than anything I'm doing at work!! He is so smart and sweet!!


----------



## kelbonc

Love how talkative he is. So cute!! My two were quite attentive to your video. Lots of head tilting going on here and some responses from my talkative boy. :smile2:


----------



## Shooter

CindyMDBecker said:


> My daughter & I love your videos! It's obvious how much you love & respect each other. He is a great puppy. And as far as Wisconsin folks go, well, they have their own "drawl."  They add an extra syllable to a lot of one-syllable words. (I have family there so I can say this) Haha.  You don't lose any intelligence points with me!


I meant to tell you that I had to do something for work several years ago in Ticonderoga, NY and I felt right at home. There was an ample supply of ******** up there to make me comfortable. :grin2: 
I would tell folks up there "No ******* jokes because y'all aint got room to talk".


----------



## Shooter

kelbonc said:


> Love how talkative he is. So cute!! My two were quite attentive to your video. Lots of head tilting going on here and some responses from my talkative boy. :smile2:


I've never had a dog that was talkative before. I really love it. Now if I could just tell the difference between "I gotta pee" and "I want in the recliner":surprise:


----------



## Shooter

lalabug said:


> I could watch videos of y'all all day... way more entertaining than anything I'm doing at work!! He is so smart and sweet!!


Thanks LaLa!! I dunno about that. Part of what inspired me to do this is I was so glad I had pictures and videos of Scout. I am mostly just wanting to keep these memories. I'm 55 now and if he lives a good long life which I hope I might be pushing it to get another after him.


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Mr. Ranger thought he would be more interesting then Terminator. Love when he was talking to you. Reminds me of a little kid whose saying play with me. Ranger you are one cute talkative GSD. Love his ears.


Oooh DLM, those ears are bugging me now. I know his brother had the one lop ear until almost 6 months. I love em though. I just do him like did my youngest son. I'd say boy you are ugly but I love you anyway.

Remember Jackie Gleason? I'm gonna go home and hit yo momma.


----------



## RZZNSTR

He's getting big Donnie! He looks great!


----------



## Aly

What treat for lunch break! Got my Ranger Danger fix, so thanks Shooter. But, what on earth are you feeding that boy?LOL. He's getting HUGE.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Shooter said:


> Oooh DLM, those ears are bugging me now. I know his brother had the one lop ear until almost 6 months. I love em though. I just do him like did my youngest son. I'd say boy you are ugly but I love you anyway.
> 
> Remember Jackie Gleason? I'm gonna go home and hit yo momma.



Love me some Smoky and the Bandit


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Donnie the ears will stand up. That puppy phase is so short. Enjoy it all


----------



## Shooter

Aly said:


> What treat for lunch break! Got my Ranger Danger fix, so thanks Shooter. But, what on earth are you feeding that boy?LOL. He's getting HUGE.


Thanks Aly! He is turning into a beast. Purina puppy chow mixed with Nutri Source puppy chow then once a day a can Nutri Source Bison mixed in to his chow. He gets a little steak when we are working. He is a 4-legged eating machine. He keeps the pooper scooper (mine sweeper) a valuable piece of equipment around here.


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Donnie the ears will stand up. That puppy phase is so short. Enjoy it all


Thank you DLM. I know, I've been there before. I am trying to make myself just soak in every puppy second. I took all the windows out of the jeep today and the way the wind was hitting him those ears were up and looking good till I would stop for a red light. It was kinda funny actually.


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Love me some Smoky and the Bandit


When my baby boy was born. They almost called security into the room because when they handed him to me I said "Dang baby, you been cheating on me? He sure is ugly." They freaked out. My wife said dont listen to him he's crazy.


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Shooter said:


> I meant to tell you that I had to do something for work several years ago in Ticonderoga, NY and I felt right at home. There was an ample supply of ******** up there to make me comfortable. :grin2:
> I would tell folks up there "No ******* jokes because y'all aint got room to talk".


Oh my gosh!!! I met my husband in Ticonderoga! (must mention: NEITHER of us were from there! LOL) What a small world.


----------



## Aly

Personally, I think it's the steak. You've been training him since he got there....


----------



## Shooter

Aly said:


> Personally, I think it's the steak. You've been training him since he got there....


Yeah, I'm unemployed again as of Monday and my wife said you can't feed the dog steak if you aren't working. :surprise: Oh Snap!


----------



## Shooter

CindyMDBecker said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I met my husband in Ticonderoga! (must mention: NEITHER of us were from there! LOL) What a small world.


The roundabout in Ti was a new experience for me.


I remember having a Joe Dirt moment up there though. It was 20 deg and Sweet Home Alabama came on the radio. Windows went down and volume went up.


----------



## Nigel

Shooter said:


> Yeah,* I'm unemployed again as of Monday* and my wife said you can't feed the dog steak if you aren't working. :surprise: Oh Snap!


Hoping its temporary!


----------



## Aly

Me too.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Good luck Donnie!


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Donnie the ears will stand up. That puppy phase is so short. Enjoy it all


Well his ear woke up with him this morning. I knew it would, I have lived through this stage before but it still gnawed at me some.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Ranger looks great. Love your pictures.


----------



## squerly

Wow, wow, wow! Just look at him!


----------



## Deb

He is growing up! What a handsome boy he's growing into.


----------



## Aly

Sigh. Ranger is soooo handsome, Shooter. I am just lusting after your puppy! LOL. Good to see you posting, BTW.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Donnie, he looks great my Brother!


----------



## Shooter

Smores


----------



## KaiserAus

Gosh, he is getting huge!! Gorgeous ears!!

We are doing the rounds with the ears... we had one up, then teepee ears, then both down again, now one is up again... such fun guessing whats next


----------



## Shooter

KaiserAus said:


> Gosh, he is getting huge!! Gorgeous ears!!
> 
> We are doing the rounds with the ears... we had one up, then teepee ears, then both down again, now one is up again... such fun guessing whats next


You are so much a better person than me... I have a knot in my gut till it gets back up.


----------



## Shooter

This morning I took Mr Ranger to a Gun and Knife show in town. It was so crowded you could hardly turn around. I hesitated, before taking him inside but I have done quite a bit of leash work in Lowes and Tractor Supply so I thought okay buddy lets see how this goes.... He did very good. We first had to stand in line forever just to get in. We would take a step wait a minute then take another step - wait, repeat, repeat, repeat till we got in. He would take his step and sit take his step and sit. He just velcro'd to me and wasn't freaking because of the people. The real test came when we walked by a booth where somebody was selling GSD pups with momma dog right there. Momma dog lost her mind at him but he just looked at her barked once and stayed with me! YES!! I saw some guys I knew while I was there and when we would talk for several minutes he just sat patiently and it was no problem. In a nut shell he looks like he is going to be a stable dog that I will not hesitate to take to town with me when he is full grown.

The picture below is where I let him run in a corn field a few minutes before we went to the gun show.


----------



## Deb

He did awesome! And you were smart to let him run off a little energy right before taking him inside where he'd have to restrain that energy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Wow he is really growing into a handsome young dog. Ramger looks great.


----------



## zetti

Shooter said:


> Smores


Oh, look at that beautiful boy! His ears will be just fine. His coat is so nice and shiny! He's got nice bone and he's overall very pleasing to the eye. I'm one of those WL people who has no eye for conformation, so I cannot comment intelligently about his structure, but I think he has a very nice look.

It sounds like Ranger handled himself with great aplomb at the show! Nice job, dad. Are there any organized dog sports or activities near you? Seems like something you two could enjoy.


----------



## Shooter

zetti said:


> Oh, look at that beautiful boy! His ears will be just fine. His coat is so nice and shiny! He's got nice bone and he's overall very pleasing to the eye. I'm one of those WL people who has no eye for conformation, so I cannot comment intelligently about his structure, but I think he has a very nice look.
> 
> It sounds like Ranger handled himself with great aplomb at the show! Nice job, dad. Are there any organized dog sports or activities near you? Seems like something you two could enjoy.


Thanks for the compliments zetti. I have done some half hearted looking and from what I can see...None. On another note, you know before I got on this forum I was clueless that there were a WL and SL. So maybe I'm learning about GSDs as time goes on.


----------



## zetti

Shooter said:


> Thanks for the compliments zetti. I have done some half hearted looking and from what I can see...None. On another note, you know before I got on this forum I was clueless that there were a WL and SL. So maybe I'm learning about GSDs as time goes on.


Yes! We have a language all our own. So do the dogs! Does Ranger have his own language of warbles, woofs, whines and grumbles? Raff is very vocal.


Do you have an AKC club in your area? They offer a number of dog fun things nowadays including obedience. The AKC people here can give you a lot more info about the individual disciplines like agility, etc.


----------



## Shooter

zetti said:


> Yes! We have a language all our own. So do the dogs! Does Ranger have his own language of warbles, woofs, whines and grumbles? Raff is very vocal.


Yes he does. Very vocal. Very funny sometimes. When I'm making his breakfast he just walks around the room doing I guess you could call it a warble. He has the "I got to go pee right now" bark and the "I want in the recliner" bark. I can't tell them apart yet. He gets frustrated when I pull him in the recliner when he has to go pee.(lol) He has the Gruff ruff when he is back talking me. I've never had a talker before but I really enjoy it.



zetti said:


> Do you have an AKC club in your area? They offer a number of dog fun things nowadays including obedience. The AKC people here can give you a lot more info about the individual disciplines like agility, etc.


I need to start looking for a club.


----------



## Aly

Got my "Ranger fix," thanks Shooter! So smart to take the edge off the way you did. I hope that Ranger got a well-deserved super treat when he got home. You're doing such a great job with him. Congrats!


----------



## kelbonc

Your handsome boy is getting so big!! He sure made you proud at the show. Good boy Ranger!! :smile2:


----------



## zetti

Shooter said:


> Yes he does. Very vocal. Very funny sometimes. When I'm making his breakfast he just walks around the room doing I guess you could call it a warble. He has the "I got to go pee right now" bark and the "I want in the recliner" bark. I can't tell them apart yet. He gets frustrated when I pull him in the recliner when he has to go pee.(lol) He has the Gruff ruff when he is back talking me. I've never had a talker before but I really enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start looking for a club.


Raff has a very distinctive "I have to poop NOW!" yowel. His daddy still can't understand the language, so he is totally mystified when I tell him Raff has to poop, out of nowhere and sure enough, he gets him outside and proves me right every time.

What type of club are you seeking? Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Shooter

zetti said:


> Raff has a very distinctive "I have to poop NOW!" yowel. His daddy still can't understand the language, so he is totally mystified when I tell him Raff has to poop, out of nowhere and sure enough, he gets him outside and proves me right every time.
> 
> What type of club are you seeking? Whereabouts are you located?


North West Bama... Skynyrd refered to it as the Shoals. (In Sweet Home Alabama)

You know, I don't know enough to even know what I want.


----------



## zetti

Here is ingo about AKC clubs and activities.

https://webapps.akc.org/club-search/#/

If IPO is more what you're thinking, you will want to get Mr Ranger evaluated at a club. Let me see what's on the USCA site in your region. There is another parent club, the DVG you could check as well.


----------



## zetti

Here are the GSDCA IPO clubs in the South Eastern Region which includes Alabama.


https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=02&re=se&search=


----------



## Shooter

Afternoon walk on the hillbilly side


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Ranger looks so grown up . Love the video . He is such a handsome boy. My Ranger deficit is getting better. Thanks Shooter. He definitely found the JEEP.


----------



## Spetzio

He's so big now, Shooter! And look at that bone structure in his legs. He's gonna be a handsome big fella. :wub:


----------



## Shooter

Ranger's apparently not used to dogs who don't hate him.


----------



## Shooter

Spetzio said:


> He's so big now, Shooter! And look at that bone structure in his legs. He's gonna be a handsome big fella. :wub:


Thank you so much. I was reading some of your posts and it looks like you guys got it going on yourself!! That is one handsome pup you got yourself!


----------



## Spetzio

Shooter said:


> Thank you so much. I was reading some of your posts and it looks like you guys got it going on yourself!! That is one handsome pup you got yourself!


Thank you very much! He's such a handful, but I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Erica0629

I would love to see a new Ranger video!! I've enjoyed seeing him in the videos, made me wonder how big he looks now since they grow so fast


----------



## squerly

Erica0629 said:


> I would love to see a new Ranger video!! I've enjoyed seeing him in the videos, made me wonder how big he looks now since they grow so fast


Yes, so would I. Ranger grows at an accelerated rate and I can't imagine what he looks like today?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Erica0629 said:


> I would love to see a new Ranger video!! I've enjoyed seeing him in the videos, made me wonder how big he looks now since they grow so fast


Me too. Hey Shooter miss my Ranger fix.


----------



## zetti

Hmpf! I couldn't get either of the videos to work, just got an error message.


----------



## Shooter

Erica0629 said:


> I would love to see a new Ranger video!! I've enjoyed seeing him in the videos, made me wonder how big he looks now since they grow so fast





Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Me too. Hey Shooter miss my Ranger fix.




Thank yall so much! Life has somewhat kicked my backside the last few weeks. You would think since Im not currently gainfully employed I would have lots more time. Im hoping to make one today or Monday after I have my taxes done... YIKES!


----------



## Shooter

Erica0629 said:


> I would love to see a new Ranger video!! I've enjoyed seeing him in the videos, made me wonder how big he looks now since they grow so fast





Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Me too. Hey Shooter miss my Ranger fix.




Thank yall so much! Life has somewhat kicked my backside the last few weeks. You would think since Im not currently gainfully employed I would have lots more time. Im hoping to make one Sunday or Monday after I have my taxes done... YIKES!


----------



## Deb

Shooter, since I retired I'm more busy then when I worked and was still doing all that I do! Looking forward to a new video!


----------



## Shooter

Well here is Mr Rangers 5 month old update


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

He is looking good, healthy, and well adjusted.


----------



## Deb

Thank you! He sure is handsome and has gotten so big! They just grow up so fast! And I hope you get a job soon.


----------



## Shooter

Deb said:


> .....And I hope you get a job soon.


Ha! You are sounding like my wife Deb!!


----------



## Deb

Shooter said:


> Ha! You are sounding like my wife Deb!!



LOL! The more hopes and prayers, the faster it'll happen!


----------



## BigHemi45

Looking good! What's he tipping the scales at? Archer is 50 lbs and 4.5 months.


----------



## Erica0629

He is getting so big and he is so handsome! Thank you for the update video! Hope you can find a job soon and glad you are enjoying the time you are getting with him in the meantime, gotta see the positive in things


----------



## Shooter

BigHemi45 said:


> Looking good! What's he tipping the scales at? Archer is 50 lbs and 4.5 months.


I really I have no idea BigHemi. He was 43 pounds in mid December. So I'm sure he is over 50 anyway.


----------



## Nigel

Ranger looks like a happy guy! Cool that you're able to go out for off leash time.


----------



## zetti

Oh, my! Look at Mr Ranger! He is such a handsome young man now! He has a lot of personality, that really comes through. He looks very happy.

Raff is very, very verbal also--I know what you mean there. He has his own language of warbles, woofs and yowels.

Hope things are going well!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Well Donnie, you are doing so good by him! Congrats and well done my Brother! I hope you catch a break very soon! The down side of that is that it takes you away from Ranger. He does look good and he appears to be very happy! Keep up the great work! 
We'll say a prayer for you guys and hope that everything gets back on track soon!


All the best!


Valor and me!


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> .......I hope you catch a break very soon! ..........!


Ahh it's okay. I kinda brought it on myself I just couldnt not do it.. It was funny though. Some things really are worth doing. Even if you do end up unemployed later.


----------



## squerly

Shooter said:


> Ahh it's okay. I kinda brought it on myself I just couldnt not do it.. It was funny though. Some things really are worth doing. *Even if you do end up unemployed later.*


Oh man, can I relate to that. But it's important to stand for what you know is right even if it doesn't sit well with the opposing party. Be strong my friend, you're not alone.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Ahh it's okay. I kinda brought it on myself I just couldnt not do it.. It was funny though. Some things really are worth doing. Even if you do end up unemployed later.




I completely understand!


----------



## kelbonc

It was great to get an update on that handsome boy of yours. The edge of that corn field seemed like a great place to walk with Mr. Ranger. Much success with your job search.


----------



## Aly

Nice video, Shooter, and thanks for posting it. But, where is Puppy Ranger and who is that ADULT GSD that you have walking with you?  Seriously, he looks great and so do you. Sending good thoughts that the employment situation resolves quickly and in a way that you want. 

Aly


----------



## KaiserAus

I can't believe how much he has changed from that little dark fluffy puppy!!


----------



## giebel

Hey Shooter,

My thoughts are with you , your family and handsome Ranger. Hopefully you will find work soon and get through the hard stuff soon. Our dogs are the best support through the good and the bad. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Shooter

We had some pretty serious storms last night. It made his running time a little more adventurous today. This dog helps to un-complicate some days!! Love this dog.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Put a smile on my face! Thanks to you and the boy!


----------



## Deb

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Ranger looks like he had a blast in the biggest puddle ever.


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Ranger looks like he had a blast in the biggest puddle ever.


Yes he did!!


----------



## Nigel

Enjoy your soggy good time Mr Ranger!


----------



## Aly

Watched the video twice, I enjoyed it so much. Went great w/my morning coffee. Thanks Shooter, it's always enjoyable watching you and your handsome boy out exploring.


----------



## Shooter

Well that is what happened to my kids. Guess that I'm a schmuck. I would do it again.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Loved the videos.The tree house and storm ones crack me up. Thanks made my Thursday.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Hahahaha! Well done!


----------



## lalabug

I've been missing seeing you two!! Love this!!


----------



## Shooter

Spring is here so we decided to go topless in the forest!!


----------



## Shooter

Follow up to previous video. Ranger at Kinlock Falls Bankhead Forest


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Donnie that was beautiful the river and the falls. Really cool. Your boy sure has grown . Ranger looks like a young dog not a puppy anymore. He looks like he had a great time.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Well Donnie, what's not to like. a GSD in an open jeep in the woods near water.... Sounds like a great day! Be safe!


----------



## squerly

I can't believer how fast Ranger is growing! Like D&LMom said, he's a young dog now, doesn't look anything like a pup. He's sharp buddy, real sharp!


----------



## Jenny720

Living life he looks great.!


----------



## giebel

*Looking great Ranger*

Looking great Ranger and Shooter!!! beautiful spot I'm jealous and youve got it all to yourselves. Thanks as always for sharing your adventures. Reminds all of us to get out in this beautiful nature we have been so fortunate to be given and get out with our beloved dogs.


----------



## KaiserAus

Just wondering how you are getting on... you've been rather quiet lately


----------



## Shooter

KaiserAus said:


> Just wondering how you are getting on... you've been rather quiet lately


KaiserAus, thank you so much for wondering/thinking. I guess I have been sitting in the background semi-lurking. I apologize for not being more active. I need to get back active here more because you guys and this place has been so good to me. (especially, after Scout when I needed yall most) Its so much like family, always there and sometimes you dont see it right in front of you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Hey good to hear from you . I've been wondering how things were going. How's Ranger?


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Hey good to hear from you . I've been wondering how things were going. How's Ranger?


Hay Daisy&Lucky's Mom! He is a big boy. I took him to the vet on his 6 month birthday a few weeks back and he was 80 pounds! I got the jeep down to the bikini top for summer and he woke up and decided that on two lane roads the opposing traffic were not paying me and him the proper respect that they should. So he now goes into semi- bark/snap mode at half the cars that pass us on 2 lanes. Its getting kinda old. His recall is great. He will start chasing birds/butterflys whatever and start losing track of where he is at. He can get pretty far away >100 yards sometimes. I will give a loud Heyuhh! and he is sitting at my side within a few seconds.

My daughter was telling me the other day that she can tell the behavior difference between Scout and Ranger. She said Scout was more like a friend to me where Ranger is more like a little daddys boy. So I may have created this in him but that is okay because I am enjoying every second.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sounds like Ranger is doing fantastic. I think each GSD develops its own special relationship w/ us. The jeep rides sound fun.


----------



## Aly

Yay! Shooter surfaces! But where're the pictures of that handsome boy? I NEED my Ranger fix! LOL! Glad to see you posting, missed you guys in recent weeks.


----------



## Shooter

Aly said:


> Yay! Shooter surfaces! But where're the pictures of that handsome boy? I NEED my Ranger fix! LOL! Glad to see you posting, missed you guys in recent weeks.


Oh Aly, I have missed some good ones too. Ducks started landing in the flooded field where we were going and like his brother, he hates ducks and geese. He made it a personal mission to keep them out of the water!

We started in that field because a guy lost it with me one day because he wasnt on leash. So we just went to the backside of the corn field by the RR tracks. Out of site out of mind ya know. One Sunday afternoon the law pulled up as we were leaving wanting to know if I had seen anyone walking back there.Yessuh,me. I said. He said somebody had been breaking into buildings off the RR tracks. He told me to go on all was good.

The next morning after our walk I went to Lowes as soon as I parked the law came flying up to us and blocked us in and the questioning began. He let me go but told me to stay out of the field... I told him this dog needs run time in fields so he said go to the park(huge fields) again and to run him off leash just stay away from crowds. So we are back in civilization again... I guess. Really wish I had videos of those times. Donnie and Ranger Outlaws, Ha!


----------



## BigHemi45

**** Shooter, 80 lbs at 6 months? Archer is 65 lbs and I thought that was big. Glad to hear you guys are doing well.


----------



## Aly

Shooter, I so understand needing to find a field big enough to exercise your dog. Any dog and especially in civilization, as you put it.  I live in the city, but soooo am lucky that across the street from me is an abbey/school that sits on 40 wooded acres. Seriously. So, first thing I did after moving back East, was to make a large pan of brownies and go over to visit/charm/seduce the Brothers. 

"I notice that you have a large property," I said whilst munching brownies with the Brothers Committee, as I called it. "Well, I have a large dog." (Which I did, an IW at the time and a couple later). 

"Do you mind if I visit your property on weekends so that she can get some exercise? She's friendly!" Okay, so she wasn't _exactly _friendly, but she did have very good manners --- critical in a 180 pound animal.

"I'd be happy to bring her over, after school hours, so you can meet her and decide then." They agreed and, a week later, Miss Emma and I had a lovely visit with the Brothers Committee. The Brothers were enchanted (Miss Emma could be something of an seductive opportunist when the mood struck her) and gave us permission to walk/run on the soccer field, tromp through the 40 acre wooded property and generally visit. 

One of my favorite times, then and since, and the point of this extended ramble has been going to the property, each spring, and watching the resident geese teach the goslings how to fly. Fully leashed, of course!

Simply magical...

Aly


----------



## Shooter

Aly said:


> .....................Seriously. So, first thing I did after moving back East, was to make a large pan of brownies and go over to visit/charm/seduce the Brothers.
> 
> "I notice that you have a large property," I said whilst munching brownies with the Brothers Committee, as I called it. "Well, I have a large dog." (Which I did, an IW at the time and a couple later).
> ..................
> 
> Simply magical...
> 
> Aly


magical california brownies I assume?


----------



## kelbonc

Glad to read that you and Shooter are doing well. Hey, you got your park privileges back!! That's great news!! :smile2:


----------



## Shooter

kelbonc said:


> Glad to read that you and Shooter are doing well. Hey, you got your park privileges back!! That's great news!! :smile2:


I guess so. I was actually more comfortable in a field by the RR tracks. But hey, Ranger needs city manners anyway.


----------



## KaiserAus

Shooter said:


> Oh Aly, I have missed some good ones too. Ducks started landing in the flooded field where we were going and like his brother, he hates ducks and geese. He made it a personal mission to keep them out of the water!
> 
> We started in that field because a guy lost it with me one day because he wasnt on leash. So we just went to the backside of the corn field by the RR tracks. Out of site out of mind ya know. One Sunday afternoon the law pulled up as we were leaving wanting to know if I had seen anyone walking back there.Yessuh,me. I said. He said somebody had been breaking into buildings off the RR tracks. He told me to go on all was good.
> 
> The next morning after our walk I went to Lowes as soon as I parked the law came flying up to us and blocked us in and the questioning began. He let me go but told me to stay out of the field... I told him this dog needs run time in fields so he said go to the park(huge fields) again and to run him off leash just stay away from crowds. So we are back in civilization again... I guess. Really wish I had videos of those times. Donnie and Ranger Outlaws, Ha!



Hahah good times!

Hows the job front looking? Any luck?


----------



## Shooter

KaiserAus said:


> Hahah good times!
> 
> Hows the job front looking? Any luck?


I guess I could tell a big fat whopper and say "I've been lookin real hard with no luck."

But in truth I had one sit down interview with a production manager and a plant manager and they were on the verge of hiring. All they wanted to talk about was firing me if I did this or that and I could tell I was a culture misfit. I kinda skuttled the interview before they offered. 

I had another pre-interview phone interview that somewhat sank my chances when I told them after reading the job expectations that they were full of - - - -. The recruiter told me to never say that out loud again. I guess I really need to try a little harder.


----------



## KaiserAus

Might as well make sure you find something that suits you and that you will enjoy. I hope the right job comes along at the right time for you


----------



## Aly

Shooter said:


> magical california brownies I assume?


Whatever do you mean, Shooter? >


----------



## Aly

I agree with KaiserAus about the importance of taking your time to find a good fit. That said, you might consider "smoothing" out your interviewing technique. Just a tad...


----------



## Shooter

Mr Ranger got some river and jeep time today. Taking my rod and a six pack next time!!


----------



## Spetzio

He's gotten so big and handsome, Shooter! :wub: You're doing so well with him!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Ranger looks so grown up. Looks like you guys had a great time. The rod and six pack plan sounds good! What does Ranger think of that?


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Ranger looks so grown up. Looks like you guys had a great time. The rod and six pack plan sounds good! What does Ranger think of that?


He has never been fishing but I think he will like it. He has only tasted beer once though. I spilled some and naturally he knew it had to be great because its daddys. He tasted, sneezed and stood back and barked at it. Man, that almost sounds like my childhood. (Steal my grandmas smokes and my dads booze then cough and gag and complain) So I dont think he will drink my beer.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Shooter said:


> He has never been fishing but I think he will like it. He has only tasted beer once though. I spilled some and naturally he knew it had to be great because its daddys. He tasted, sneezed and stood back and barked at it. Man, that almost sounds like my childhood. (Steal my grandmas smokes and my dads booze then cough and gag and complain) So I dont think he will drink my beer.


Hey at least Ranger isn't going to steal your beer. Have a great time fishing.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Donnie, man he looks good! Enjoy the outings....


----------



## Shooter

Mr Ranger and me on the porch of our new rough cut cabin.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool Donnie!


----------



## squerly

That looks nice Donnie. Have you moved? Do you have power too?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Nice looking cabin! Congrats!!


----------



## Shooter

squerly said:


> That looks nice Donnie. Have you moved? Do you have power too?


Yessuh, power AND water! Actually, I am living in two places at once right now. might be that way for a little while.


----------



## Shooter

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Nice looking cabin! Congrats!!


Thank you so much MyHans-someBoy! It is small and rough cut. The wood on the inside and front is 80 year old sawmill rough cut pine. Im pretty excited but it still needs some work.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Donnie, That's very cool! Now, which place does Ranger like better? lol! 


All the best!


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> Donnie, That's very cool! Now, which place does Ranger like better? lol!
> 
> 
> All the best!


Well honestly he spent a big chunk of the day yesterday laying in the back of the jeep. I would make him get out and I would look up 10 minutes later and he was back in the jeep. 

So I guess the jeep. Its a dogs life.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Well honestly he spent a big chunk of the day yesterday laying in the back of the jeep. I would make him get out and I would look up 10 minutes later and he was back in the jeep.
> 
> So I guess the jeep. Its a dogs life.


It truly is... I think I hear Lee Marvin singing Wandering Star!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Beautiful cabin love the porch. Ranger looks all grown up. Enjoy yourselves Donnie and Ranger.


----------



## Erica0629

Omg he has gotten soooo big! lol I wish they stayed smaller just a little bit longer, he has become quite the looker. How much does he weigh now? Congrats on the cabin that sounds great!!


----------



## KaiserAus

The cabin looks amazing!! 
Ranger looks huge!!


----------



## Shooter

Erica0629 said:


> Omg he has gotten soooo big! lol I wish they stayed smaller just a little bit longer, he has become quite the looker. How much does he weigh now? Congrats on the cabin that sounds great!!


Thank you Erica! He is 7 months + now. On his 6 month birthday he was at 79.6 lbs so I imagine he is 85 lbs anyway.


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Beautiful cabin love the porch. Ranger looks all grown up. Enjoy yourselves Donnie and Ranger.



Daisy&Lucky's Mom, thank you! We had a turkey hen and her babies just walk across the road in front of us today as we were leaving the cabin. I had to stop to let them walk by and Ranger was losing his mind. I think we are going to enjoy it.


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> It truly is... I think I hear Lee Marvin singing Wandering Star!


I had to look that song up. Yessuh, I'm sure that applys to him. Always ready to go go go!

Lee Marvin's singing voice is worse than mine!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> I had to look that song up. Yessuh, I'm sure that applys to him. Always ready to go go go!
> 
> Lee Marvin's singing voice is worse than mine!




But cool in a rough way!


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> But cool in a rough way!


Absolutely! Lee Marvin=?


----------



## Shooter

I think Ranger is getting used to being a porch pup with banjo music playing off in the woods.


----------



## KaiserAus

That looks amazing! I am so jealous of where you live!!


----------



## giebel

Love some banjo music and love Ranger the porch pup music lover ..my Dads from Ireland and I love Irish music with a mandolin and bodhran.My dog always loved laying by my side when I listened to music. Not so sure he got the music part but I know he got that I was relaxed and chill and he wanted to do that with me. Your cabin looks great and im jealous Maybe we need to build a collective tiny house/cabin community in the mountains for German Shepherds and their people Real Estate ideas anyone?  Ranger, maybe you should build tiny houses for German Shepherds and their owners you might be on to something...:wink2:


----------



## Shooter

giebel said:


> Love some banjo music and love Ranger the porch pup music lover ..my Dads from Ireland and I love Irish music with a mandolin and bodhran.My dog always loved laying by my side when I listened to music. Not so sure he got the music part but I know he got that I was relaxed and chill and he wanted to do that with me. Your cabin looks great and im jealous Maybe we need to build a collective tiny house/cabin community in the mountains for German Shepherds and their people Real Estate ideas anyone?  Ranger, maybe you should build tiny houses for German Shepherds and their owners you might be on to something...:wink2:


Oh wow, now you are making me feel bad. Although I love blue grass. I personally think it has a purer quality to it than almost any form of music there is out there. I was being "funny" AND it fell flat. I was giving it a reference to the movie deliverance. 

Ireland you say? Wow, the old country. Our family originated from Scotland a long time ago. They were emptying out their prisons.... 

Yup, my original recorded ancestor came over on a prison ship. Ha!

Lots of Scots/Irish down here.


----------



## RZZNSTR

I heard the banjo music when you said that!


----------



## Aly

Ranger looks so grown up, but still quite the handsome boy. That cabin (and the setting) looks terrific, Shooter. Did you build it yourself? I'm quite impressed. Thanks for the 'Ranger Fix!' 

Aly


----------



## giebel

Oh deliverance....I remember that movie as a kid( it scared the crap out of me). I get the banjo reference now. (lol)


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> I heard the banjo music when you said that! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8



Thank You!!! That gave me the creepy chills!


----------



## Shooter

Aly said:


> Ranger looks so grown up, but still quite the handsome boy. That cabin (and the setting) looks terrific, Shooter. Did you build it yourself? I'm quite impressed. Thanks for the 'Ranger Fix!'
> 
> Aly


Thanks Aly! It was pure dumb luck that I fell into this place. I wasn't looking and there were better things an unemployed guy should be doing with dollars than buying a cabin. But hey. 


The guy finished building it in August using lots of the wood from an 80 year old house he tore down. He even used to know the guy who ran the saw mill that originally cut the wood. 

I have more work I wanna do and there is a saw mill about 7 miles from the cabin so I have an unlimited supply of rough cut wood.


----------



## Shooter

giebel said:


> Oh deliverance....I remember that movie as a kid( it scared the crap out of me). I get the banjo reference now. (lol)


Ain't it sick. Even the scene that RZZNSTR posted with the kid playing is creepy. I'm not even going to mention other scenes.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Pretty difficult to purge that out of your mind.... lol


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> Pretty difficult to purge that out of your mind.... lol


Ever heard the song by David Allen Coe, 'If that aint country"?

Me and Mr Ranger have spent a good bit of time out working on the cabin recently. He got to chase a big beautiful white tail doe this morning.


----------



## Aly

What a nice find on a Sunday AM! Lovely cabin, Donnie; you just need some roses for the full effect. . You and Ranger look so handsome together, and goodness has he grown or what? 

Thanks for the Ranger fix!


----------



## llombardo

Shooter said:


> Ever heard the song by David Allen Coe, 'If that aint country"?
> 
> Me and Mr Ranger have spent a good bit of time out working on the cabin recently. He got to chase a big beautiful white tail doe this morning.


I'm jealous. My dream is to live in a cabin in Tennessee with a mountain view on one side and a peaceful water way the other way.


----------



## Shooter

llombardo said:


> I'm jealous. My dream is to live in a cabin in Tennessee with a mountain view on one side and a peaceful water way the other way.


Thank you! Mine has alway been to be in a place very similar too. I just couldnt see it happening. I just lucked up here. One mile from great fishing and canoeing. I was working there Friday and there was a gobbeler calling all afternoon. I couldnt believe my ears. I can literally smell the deer and hear a snort from the east side of my property. It may not be much longer but I can almost see me and Ranger going "off grid". Except for electricty, thats good stuff!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter

Here is a collage of some inside pics. I havent spent much time in there yet though.... (awake anyway)


----------



## Deb

Ranger is really growing up! Love the cabin, can just see sitting out there with a cup of coffee watching the sun come up and enjoying life.


----------



## kelbonc

What a lovely spot Shooter. Many enjoyable times ahead for you and Ranger to share!


----------



## KaiserAus

I love the idea of living out in a cabin in the woods but if I know me I would miss the city hustle and bustle, I already struggle with the quiet boring life of suburbia.. the woods I could do for a week, then I'd need some shopping therapy, lol. 

Although I am longing to get away for a good hike with my boy.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Love your cabin-inside and out!!
Yes, you and Mr. Ranger have been very busy this summer.
I've always been into rustic, primitive, antique and country. It looks like the perfect place to live. Enjoy!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Shooter that is a beautiful cabin. Sounds like you and Ranger are having a great summer. Love the front porch.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Ever heard the song by David Allen Coe, 'If that aint country"?
> 
> Me and Mr Ranger have spent a good bit of time out working on the cabin recently. He got to chase a big beautiful white tail doe this morning.


Hey Donnie! That looks great. You guys got it wired!!!!! Now, to coin a phrase "If that ain't country it'll harelip the Pope!"


Valor has had me quite busy! Thanks for posting the pics. Well done!


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> Hey Donnie! That looks great. You guys got it wired!!!!! Now, to coin a phrase "If that ain't country it'll harelip the Pope!"
> 
> 
> Valor has had me quite busy! Thanks for posting the pics. Well done!


I am such a dumb *******. I have always thought it was "hair-lip the pope". Ha!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> I am such a dumb *******. I have always thought it was "hair-lip the pope". Ha!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk




Well, I could have said "I've been to Nashville and I've met Johnny Cash and if that ain't country I'll ......"


Talk soon!


----------



## Shooter

Funny story, true though. Once me and my wife were flying to Alaska. We had to catch an Alaska airlines flight in Seattle. Right before we boarded the plane my wife saw the eskimo silloute on the tail of the jet and asked me "Is that Johnny Cash?"....
Now, if that aint country I'll.....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Funny story, true though. Once me and my wife were flying to Alaska. We had to catch an Alaska airlines flight in Seattle. Right before we boarded the plane my wife saw the eskimo silloute on the tail of the jet and asked me "Is that Johnny Cash?"....
> Now, if that aint country I'll.....
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk




Hahahahaha! That would harelip the Pope!


----------



## Shooter

I got to spend all day yesterday canoeing/fishing after I changed out the batteries on my deer/security cameras. I found a few keepers of me and Ranger









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Looks like a great day for both you and Ranger. Man has he grown up fast.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Quite cool!


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> Quite cool!


I got out on the creek today and did a little canoeing. Came upon an American bald eagle. That bird was so majestic.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Shooter said:


> RZZNSTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I got out on the creek today and did a little canoeing. Came upon an American bald eagle. That bird was so majestic.
Click to expand...

Awesome pictures! We don't get to see them around here very often at all.


----------



## Shooter

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Awesome pictures! We don't get to see them around here very often at all.


Hans, I guess thats the reason I felt it was okay to post the pics here. They arent what I would call common around here either. Right up there with bears and mountain lions. They are there but you dont see them.
It was so odd because about 5 minutes before I came up on him I pulled up to land dug around for my phone just in case I saw a need to make a picture. I was startled by him when he flew out of a tree then I followed him to where he perched and watched me. The in flight picture I posted is when he had enough of me and was getting away.


----------



## Deb

Love them! Before I retired last year my class would study them and watch the Decorah eagles nest hatch and grow up. We have them around here, almost hit one with my SUV when it flew down in front of my windshield, let me tell you, they are HUGE when they suddenly fill up your vision out your windshield!


----------



## Shooter

Deb said:


> Love them! Before I retired last year my class would study them and watch the Decorah eagles nest hatch and grow up. We have them around here, almost hit one with my SUV when it flew down in front of my windshield, let me tell you, they are HUGE when they suddenly fill up your vision out your windshield!


Yessum, this one was huge. That is why it startled me when I first saw it.


----------



## Shooter

Mr Ranger is chillin on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Mr Ranger is chillin on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Great pics Donnie! Ranger is livn the Mac Davis song Lord it hard to be humble... He gets better lookn each day!


Here ya go! lol


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> Great pics Donnie! Ranger is livn the Mac Davis song Lord it hard to be humble... He gets better lookn each day!
> 
> 
> Here ya go! lol


Thanks!! You are too funny my brother!! He has no humility. Doesnt even try.

He thinks my whole world revolves around him and he is pretty much right.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Thanks!! You are too funny my brother!! He has no humility. Doesnt even try.
> 
> He thinks my whole world revolves around him and he is pretty much right.




He's a great pup! No reason to tell him any thing different! You're doing very good by him my Brother! Well done!


----------



## Shooter

Today was a good day to play for Mr Ranger
. We ventured off deep in the woods behind the cabin and found a stream. Ranger loved the water and just going thru the woods.

Good day


----------



## squerly

Awesome adventure Shooter! And RD is such a beautiful boy. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Deb

He is looking so grown up now! Seems it was just last week you were posting puppy pictures!


----------



## Aly

I can't believe that this beautiful ADULT is the same adorable puppy I followed months ago. LOL! Great photos, you and Ranger look so happy. Well done!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Woods water and a handsome GSD . Sounds like a great day.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool Donnie! All the best!


----------



## Shooter

*Milestone for Mr. Ranger!!
*_Mr Ranger has been so good. Its like he is just clicking on so many things. I have been easing him into sleeping outside of his crate. Every morning when I let him out at 4AM I dont put him back in the crate when I go back to bed. 
FF to last night..... I left him out all night and he laid beside the bed looking out the door. He would wake me up when he needed out. 

Looks like I have a watch dog.

Overall I was so proud of him.



_


----------



## Deb

Go Mr. Ranger! He is growing up!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Good for Mr. Ranger...and for you! You have put a lot of training and hard work into this pup. 

And we always get so much more back from them than what we put in, it seems like...

I remember the point in time when Hans, instead of being the goofy puppy who just had to try to drag me over to any person he saw, turned more into the aloof, discerning GSD I hoped he'd become. 
He's not unfriendly, but you can see him sizing people up as they approach. Some people he seems to want to interact with and the ones he doesn't want to interact with...he just turns his head to the side and ignores them. He has stopped a couple of people in their tracks with his "big boy bark"-always makes me a little more cautious with my interactions with strangers. 

Makes you feel good when all that hard work pays off!


----------



## Shooter

Hey folks! Ive been away for a little while. Late September was somewhat bitter sweet for me.

September 26th was the one year anniversary of Mr Scouts passing. That day was the 1st time I have wept since I was a child. The pain and loss was so real and intense for me. Some of it may have been the station of my life at that time. Mr Scout helped me get thru loneliness that I had never experienced, ever. When he died it was almost like losing my very last friend. 

I remember calling his breeder the day he died a totally broken man, literally trying not to cry as I spoke with her. I asked her if she would ever breed Scouts parents again? She said"Donnie, as a matter of fact we are expecting a litter by this weekend." She put me on the list for a pup.... 3 days later Mr Ranger was born.

I was still lost without a German Shepherd at my side constantly. You guys on this forum were the ones that were literally my emotional lifeline in that 12 week gap before I brought Ranger home. Thanks a million again!

Ranger is a total pleasure to have as a friend and he really eased the pain and loss of Mr Scout.
Happy Birthday Mr Ranger!


----------



## dogma13

Happy Birthday Ranger!May you both have many more years and adventures together


----------



## RZZNSTR

Happy Birthday Ranger! Ya done good Donnie!


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> Happy Birthday Ranger! Ya done good Donnie!


Thank you my brother! Looks like me and Mr Ranger are going to be moving to the Myrtle Beach area in the next couple of weeks. Found a job in my profession in a pretty good place. My new boss said I was a perfect culture fit,"TWISTED". Ha! my last boss considered me a misfit. I think Ranger will like the beach since he is a digger. 

Lifes good in spite of the serious bumps in the road.


----------



## Jenny720

Happy Birthday Ranger!!!!! Life sure is full of bumps. sometimes they are prettty big bumps. Dogs are one of a kind friends and sure do help one rise from the muck. Visited beaches in the Carolina -so beautiful!!! Ranger will love it. Good luck in your new adventure!


----------



## Nigel

Happy birthday Mr. Ranger!!! And congratulations on the new job, sounds like a good match.


----------



## kelbonc

:birthday:
Happy 1st Birthday to the very handsome Mr Ranger!! Congrats and wish you well with your new job and relocation.


----------



## KaiserAus

Happy birthday Ranger!! 

Good luck on your move! I hope you guys have a wonderful time there!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Thank you my brother! Looks like me and Mr Ranger are going to be moving to the Myrtle Beach area in the next couple of weeks. Found a job in my profession in a pretty good place. My new boss said I was a perfect culture fit,"TWISTED". Ha! my last boss considered me a misfit. I think Ranger will like the beach since he is a digger.
> 
> Lifes good in spite of the serious bumps in the road.



Donnie, it's a beautiful morning here in Austin and that is really great news about the new employment. Well done my Brother. Myrtle Beach I understand is a very cool place. All my GSDs loved the beach and I'm sure Mr. Ranger will too. I used to take them to the beach in Carmel California and walk the length up and back. I used to bring a boat bumper and toss it into the water. Once Donner realized that the waves were not going to hurt him I had a problem getting him out of the ocean... lol Congrats on the new gig and Godspeed my Brother!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy Birthday Ranger. Shooter glad to hear about the new job.


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday Ranger. Shooter glad to hear about the new job.


Thank you DL Mom! Im actually kinda excited about it. I havent worked in 9 months or in my lifetime career in 2+ years. 

The good thing is I wont have as much free time to drink beer. Sobriety is a requirement for employment, dangit. I should have fewer postings written under the influence for a while. That doesnt mean spelling will be better though.


----------



## Nigel

With the move, are you gonna keep the cabin?


----------



## Shooter

Nigel said:


> With the move, are you gonna keep the cabin?


Nigel, yeah, Ive had a few guys ask about buying it from me but as of now it will be a place to stay when I come back home for weddings, funerals, reunions and of course it will be my BOL during the apocalypse.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Shooter said:


> Thank you DL Mom! Im actually kinda excited about it. I havent worked in 9 months or in my lifetime career in 2+ years.
> 
> The good thing is I wont have as much free time to drink beer. Sobriety is a requirement for employment, dangit. I should have fewer postings written under the influence for a while. That doesnt mean spelling will be better though.


Man the sacrifices we make for a paycheck!


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Man the sacrifices we make for a paycheck!


I know, right?


----------



## Shooter

Aint he a happy boy!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Shooter said:


> Aint he a happy boy!




Already looks pretty happy to me! :grin2:


----------



## Shooter

Folks, I wanted to give a quick update on Mr Ranger and myself. I started the new job a little over a month ago and it has just been one thing that has started the the reset on our lives. Most folks that have read this thread know that I hadnt worked in 10 months. So for that period of time it has just been the boys hanging out in the country. So when we moved to the new area it was a 600 mile drive with Mr Ranger riding shotgun. I had to move into corporate housing until I could find a house. An apartment with me being gone for 10-11 hours a day was initially tough on Mr Ranger. I had a remote access camera where I could watch him from my phone. After I would leave in the morning he would cry to the point it broke my heart. He is getting better now. We had the jeep delivered and moved into our house this past weekend and he has a little more freedom now than in the apartment. We did go to Myrtle beach and he loved it. Here is a pic of his kennel we have set up and I almost have him potty trained but he is just sticking the wrong end in the potty. Ive tried to give him as much room as possible. As usual he is still the rock star every where he goes.


----------



## Nigel

Glad you and Mr Ranger are settling into your new living situation. We've had to make some changes ourselves. It's tough at first, but everyone adjusts.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Good to hear from you guys. Tell Ranger Merry Christmas. Sounds like you guys are busy. Have a great holiday.


----------



## dogma13

Merry Christmas Shooter and Ranger!Best wishes as you transition to the new place


----------



## Jenny720

Glad he is settled in!!! I can see he made himself at home lol!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Merry Christmas my Brother!. Glad it is all working out....


----------



## Shooter

RZZNSTR said:


> Merry Christmas my Brother!. Glad it is all working out....


Thank you my favorite GSD Brother!! Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## tim_s_adams

Merry Christmas to you and Ranger! Good to hear things are working out with the new gig...But no beer, **** that's rough LOL, hopefully the beach is filling the void. >


----------



## KaiserAus

Glad you and Mr Ranger are settling into your new life. It might take a while but it will soon feel like normal


----------



## Shooter

tim_s_adams said:


> Merry Christmas to you and Ranger! Good to hear things are working out with the new gig...But no beer, **** that's rough LOL, hopefully the beach is filling the void. >


Merry Christmas to you Tim! No beer hasnt been tough. Ive worked this job before and its just a part of it. A new location without a friend or any family can be a challenge but I have my German Shepherd and looks like good folks to work with.


----------



## Shooter

KaiserAus said:


> Glad you and Mr Ranger are settling into your new life. It might take a while but it will soon feel like normal


Thank you Kaiser! I think unsettled is the new normal. Ha!


----------



## KaiserAus

Shooter said:


> Thank you Kaiser! I think unsettled is the new normal. Ha!


I've moved many times in my life, it usually takes me about a year to finally feel settled, with new friends and that the new place is my home... just about in time before I move again, lol


----------



## Shooter

*One year ago today!!*

To my friends, well it has been one year ago today since I brought my best friend home. Many of you remember how I was working through the loss of my German Shepherd named Scout. I was so excited but at the same time scared that I wouldnt have the same emotional connection with the new pup that I had with Scout. Mr Ranger just walked into my life and started erasing that fear immediately. He has been a pure joy this past year and what a year it has been. 


All of you guys were so supportive of me with the loss of Scout and ever since before Ranger came home yall were excited for him (and me).

All of 2017 I had to fight the gloom and doom that comes with unemployment at 50+ but Ranger was my one consistent joy this year. It looks like 2018 is going to be great and Im so proud to have Mr Ranger at my side.


----------



## Nigel

Happy one year anniversary!! Hope 2018 brings good things for you both!


----------



## Shooter

*Mr Ranger is a swamper these days*

Hey folks! It has been a while since Ive been on as me.... Yes, I lurked almost daily for the last 6 months. It was so hard not jumping in on several threads. This is the best forum on the webs - bar-none. I missed you guys.

Ranger is more awesome than ever. He is my (only) friend (most days) and he keeps my 6 at night while I sleep. It isnt unusual to wake in the morning with a bed full of tennis balls. Bless him. Since I dont have many friends or any family here I joined a hunting club that has places where we can hang out (Jeep/Shoot and look for critters) on the weekends. So far I have seen wild hogs, foxes, deer and gators. The swamp is a pretty big change for us hill boys. The old jeep has had a coat of mud inside and out this summer. 

Sorry I made a short story long.. here are some pics of the beast.


----------



## squerly

Such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Shooter

squerly said:


> Such a beautiful dog!


Thank you Jim. He is.


----------



## KaiserAus

I was wondering where you got to and thought of you often.
You are never alone... we are all just a keyboard away  
Joining some clubs or groups is a great way to make some new friends.
Ranger looks awesome!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Nice to see you and Mr. Ranger back on the forum. He looks as handsome and happy as ever. GSDs seem to adapt so well to big changes, as long as they have their person with them. 
Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## Shooter

*Riding through the swamp with some Flatt and Scruggs.*

Just a short clip of me and the beast at the club


----------



## Shooter

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Nice to see you and Mr. Ranger back on the forum. He looks as handsome and happy as ever. GSDs seem to adapt so well to big changes, as long as they have their person with them.
> Glad to hear things are going well.


Thank you so much! I missed the forum. I lurked often to keep up with all GSDs and their people. Hope Hans and Tig are doing great

As far as "things going well..." it's still life so things aint perfect but Im grateful for my current situation. 

My dad came up this weekend and was so impressed with Rangers behavior and obedience. It just made my heart swell with pride. Ranger is now held in as high regard as Scout is in his mind.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Hi Shooter .Its good to see you and ranger back on the Forum, Ranger looks great and having a great time. BTW GSDs make the best wing men.


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Hi Shooter .Its good to see you and ranger back on the Forum, Ranger looks great and having a great time. BTW GSDs make the best wing men.


You are too funny! I wasnt sure of the meaning of wingman so I went to the google machine. My life is already too difficult so I cant use him for that!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Shooter said:


> You are too funny! I wasnt sure of the meaning of wingman so I went to the google machine. My life is already too difficult so I cant use him for that!


Sorry I was Top Gun referencing when you said Ranger had your six. Don't want to add no problems to anything. Give Ranger a scratch on the ears from me.


----------



## Shooter

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Sorry I was Top Gun referencing when you said Ranger had your six. Don't want to add no problems to anything. Give Ranger a scratch on the ears from me.



Well, see how google/wikipedia points me in the wrong direction! Thats my story. 0


----------



## Shooter

*Swamp and woods*

I just wanted to put a few pictures of Mr Ranger up today. The swamp had raised and floated a huge log across the road so we couldnt go back any further. Someone had moved it enough since last week we could keep going through all the way to the river. Here are pics of Ranger at the river bank.


----------

